# New here



## Bennyy115 (Apr 9, 2019)

Been in a chronic state of Dp for 3 years, not sure an exact cause The night before I smoked some dabs (liquid thc) and I had a panic attack (I always have this when I smoke so it's normal) but I also got an ocular migraine as well and started seeing visual snow across 80% or so if my field of vision. Felt like I was in a dream. Woke up the next day and went through my normal routine except I just couldn't get into anything like my brain wasn't actively engaging or didn't want to. After about a week of this I started getting severe anxiety attacks.
Symptoms:
Blank mind
Complete emotional numbness (and Anhedonia because of this)
Some slight visual symptoms hypersensitivity to light after images seeing patterns very strongly
Restlessness,. No matter what I do there's is always a baseline level of stress or anxiety going through me throughout the day. Even if it's very low I can tell it's still there (it can get stronger throughout the day by doing anything say eating will make it worse)
I realize no ones got the answer but I wanted to make a post. I've tried many meds prob about a dozen nothing has helped. I have not tried
Lamotrigine
Naltrexone
Tms
Ect
Anybody with new info reguarding dp or something that may help with similar symptoms to me lmk


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Neurology is making advances in establishing a connection between migraine and epilepsy. A recent British research paper is titled "Migraine, the borderlands of Epilepsy".

I've been experiencing ocular migraines since age 17. I'm 64 now. It all began with what I thought was a massive panic attack. (while smoking cannabis). It only took me 40 years to realize that was

no panic attack. It was a sequence of temporal lobe seizures that changed my life. I continued to have spells over those 40 years.

They were focal temporal lobe seizures. If I were you, I would see a neurologist and demand an EEG.


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

I've heard that Levotiracetam may be effective in visual snow. I tried it, but unfortunately withous success. There's another option the clonidine, but it's hard to get and you should be very cautious with the dosage


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

welcome to the forum

what do you mean by "visual snow" ?


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

Psyborg said:


> welcome to the forum
> 
> what do you mean by "visual snow" ?


Visual snow is the condition when all field of vision is full of little dots. You can see a lot image examples in the Internet. Seems like pathophysiology of visual snow is similar with HPPD. They are truly very similar.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

KimSavage said:


> Visual snow is the condition when all field of vision is full of little dots. You can see a lot image examples in the Internet. Seems like pathophysiology of visual snow is similar with HPPD. They are truly very similar.


hm ok interesting . in my case I rather often get tunnel vision rather than visual snow


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Visual snow is when it looks like it is snowing, but it is not. Hence the name....visual snow. You can't get it unless you live in an

area where it does snow. In those areas, it is called static vision. . (lol).


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

Is there anybody here who tried clonidine against the visual snow?


----------

